# Castrated Cinnamon Buck 8 months looking for a harem of girls



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

Contact Raunds Rat Rescue/Brammocks Rattery - [email protected]

Location: Wellingborough, Northants
Number of groups: 1

Number of rats: 1
Sex: Buck
Age(s): approx 8 months
Name(s): Jos
Colours: Cinnamon
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: handed in as owner giving up rats

Temperament: He is a nervy boy but not nasty. He has lost confidence since losing his cage mate so is currently alone as not settled too well into another group. Castrated a week ago and has been tardaked.
Medical problems: occasional stress respy


----------

